# Dont say I sent you.



## Lovepug13 (Apr 13, 2005)

Hi All,

Gonna be getting me first TT in January, have a 53 plate Streetka at the moment (Purchased cos I couldnt afford a TT hehe)

http://myka.org/modules.php?name=Forums ... 63d80488cf

Makes me laugh, Take a look and try not to fall about laughing!

Adam


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Hi Adam, welcome.

So what happened to


Lovepug13 said:


> ............I cant even be bothered to post a link in a TT based forum because it would just serve to embarass some of us more realistic owners! !


?

;-)

I'd be happy to take on any local Ka's if you need me to ;-)


----------



## muTTley (Mar 15, 2004)

i wonder what colour the sky is in that guy's world :?:


----------



## panbikes (Nov 14, 2004)

Taking bends fast all depends on driver skill, bottle and how mollested your car is,

mines dropped with Koni, chipped up, some people call me the milkman !? and I will dust off any KAC any day of the week

bring it on FORD ka owners, BTW FORD means fix or repair daily :lol:

panbikes

278 hp TTR blue ( munches wanabees for breakfast )


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

That made my day. There is something delicious in being called a "hairdresser" by someone in a StreetKa. People in glasshouses shouldn't throw pots however black they are.



> The amount of people who actually died by investing too much confidence in a chassis that simply wasn't up to keeping the car stable in corners under power - I'm the first to admit there's a hair dresser in all of us (and so What?) - but at some point honesty, if not a sense of self preservation, kicks in and you have to admit that some models (however expensive) are just not the drivers cars they should have been.


Surely the spoiler, suspension and ESP modifications were fitted as a sop to those who thought the car was to blame. The crashes were mostly put down to inexperienced drivers braking from high speed on bends. This caused weight transfer to the front causing the rear wheels to unstick and overtake the front. So the expression "corners under power" is merely uninformed folklore. 'Though what a StreetKa owner would know about power is anyone's guess.

p.s. I love Kas and StreetKas and wouldn't dream of exposing their deficiencies on a public forum especially as a straight male my experience of them is extremely limited.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

wow im sold off to buy a street ka any want to buy a ttr sorry about its poor handling :wink:


----------



## L7 (Aug 27, 2004)

sh1t i feel a right twat now fancy me spending all that money on mod's only to find out that my car is crap :lol:

mind you there's a girl on that forum who looks to be a very good tattooist check out her www page 8)

and as for a street kack driver calling me a hairdresser :lol: :lol:

thanks for the link really made me laugh [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

It just proves to me that this forum is great.

We have our moments, but god that was a load of horse sh*t.


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

self lobotimised sloth said:


> Know what you mean. Helps ehn your getting eyeballed though and then all 6 ft+ shaven head, tatoo'dness get out of the streetka ad stares reight back at them Shocked they tend to just drive off.
> As daft as it soounds Ive also had 2 Elises just sat at the lights redlining their cars whilst looking at me. Maybe its cos they know i want one?!?!


Could somone translate this please, i have tried the local chavs but they were unable to help (the group i found could spell :? )


----------



## *lazza* (Nov 6, 2004)

Quality...

It must be nice to have a casual relationship with reality.......


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

The key to happiness is self-delusion :wink:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

The only thing I would say the TT has on the Streetka is obviously a more powerful engine, and a consistant unique body design .. 

Ah so thats it, wondered how they differed :roll:


----------



## RAVEN TTR (Oct 21, 2004)

OMG.....Just read some of the posts on that KA forum 

If i didn't read it with my own eyes, i wouldn't have believed how deluded those guys are. They really are on another planet. :lol:

Well done to Lovepug for trying to get them to see the light, but they're gone, there really is no hope for those poor souls.

Even if one of us decided to stoop down to their level and actually race them (obviously beat them) they would make up some kind of excuse about the engine not putting out all 95BHP  :lol: :lol: or something as ridiculous. I say leave them to it.....it's far to funny to take seriously.


----------



## jwball (Jan 18, 2004)

Let me get down to the Ford dealers quick sharp.


----------



## Lovepug13 (Apr 13, 2005)

hi guys and girls,

Can i be honourary member until January? I try to show them the light but I always receive a load of abuse :lol:

The Streetka is a good little car, I am a year 2 business Student...Its fine for relaxed open top thrills on a budget...but that thread was starting to really annoy!!! I mean, when u actually read it....its worrying!!!

My graduation loan from Barclays should allow me a reasonable 180ps TT, my dream car ever since they came out! I only went to uni to actually be able to afford one!!!

So hi to you all, thanks for the warm welcome, and if you gotta post on that forum.....dont say Lovepug sent you :lol:

I been looking at this site, and I must say some of you have some fantastic TT's.....hoping to make it to some events when I get my new vehicle (even my mum and my girlfriend have a thing for the TT so the purchase is already approved)

Nice one guys, thanks for making me welcome....

Adam


----------



## KenTT (Feb 20, 2005)

Hi Adam and welcome

I had to have one after I drove one back 1999. Just fell in love with its shape and interior design. Always makes you smile and you find yourself just wanting to go for a drive.


----------



## MRT.T (Apr 5, 2005)

Hi Adam

Welcome to the forum. I too am yet to get my TT which arrives very soon. I have to say that you will find a different level of maturity on this forum to your previous one and the advice you will get from these guys is factual rather than hot air!

Cheers [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## KenTT (Feb 20, 2005)

Also hello to MRT.T

Thatâ€™s a great feeling driving back home from the dealers.

Enjoy 8)


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

I put it down to drugs

when he is actually driving this

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/digimeistter/Ka.jpg

under the influence of LSD, he believes he is driving this

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/digimeistter/350.jpg

:lol: :lol:


----------



## ttmonkey (Feb 28, 2005)

I love the bit about 'scorching' ordinary Ka drivers with their super duper 1.3's...! Fantastic entertainment...what say we register en masse and show we've seen the light and are ready to join the Ka Brigade....?


----------



## ttmonkey (Feb 28, 2005)

I just joined the forum...was thinking of getting one as a run around anyway....posted onto the thread....


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

pete said:


> Good thing is, the Ka has a superb alluminium extruded chassis that can literally run rings round a TT on bends - so do as I do, wait till they come to a bend and when they cack themselves as their car loses traction or feel, just speed up and breeze past them on the outside - it soooooooo much fun '


Traction is only lost by getting distracted by the chav in the rear view mirror, trying to power past you in a street Ka!

Hairdressers my arse, some of the owners on i love my ka.org want to have a long hard look in the mirror :lol: :lol:

That thread makes for great entertainment! :lol: :lol:

I know we shouldnt rise to the bait but i couldnt resist!


----------



## ttmonkey (Feb 28, 2005)

quote "Hairdressers my arse, some of the owners on i love my ka.org want to have a long hard look in the mirroHairdressers my arse, some of the owners on i love my ka.org want to have a long hard look in the mirror"

And blow dry their perms whilst applying the latest L'Oreal product


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

ttmonkey said:


> quote "Hairdressers my arse, some of the owners on i love my ka.org want to have a long hard look in the mirroHairdressers my arse, some of the owners on i love my ka.org want to have a long hard look in the mirror"
> 
> And blow dry their perms whilst applying the latest L'Oreal product


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

company car? :roll:


----------



## ttmonkey (Feb 28, 2005)

Can't be charging enough if all he can get is a KA....


----------



## Ryuer (Feb 20, 2005)

Not even clicked the link, I take it its a KA V`s TT sort of thread? Whats the point? <---- was going to finish with this statement. KA=Chavs dream car (plus point cheap) and TT=Dream car(not so cheap)


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Interesting he doesn't know the difference between "traction" and "grip". Unless you're actually meant to be accelerating mid bend? ;-)


----------



## Lovepug13 (Apr 13, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol: @ kmpowell - Quality.


----------



## deckard (Apr 4, 2005)

kmpowell said:


> company car? :roll:


I can't get his link to work?

Oh no, er sorry. I'll get me coat... 

Class bit of photo trickery that mate! :lol:

I'm going to have the 225 engine taken out of mine when it arrives for a 1.3 Ford Anglia engine. It'll be the b0ll0cks then and will show some of you MTM losers a thing or two I'll tell you :twisted:


----------



## SaulTTR (Apr 30, 2003)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

12s 0-60
Top speed 108mph
94bhp

Streetchav.

Welcome to the forum BTW 

Saul


----------



## SBJ (Jun 29, 2002)

Class thread....

I've owned 2x Ford Puma's (I know they aren't Ka's!, but still a Ford) and whilst they were great fun, they were a spent force by 28,000 miles, not an encouraging sign of engineering. Trying to compare the TT with a Ka is like a Honda top range lawn mower to a B&Q own brand. You get what you pay for and they are a very different class of car.

Having started the Puma Owners Club (PumaPeople) back in '97, it saw a similar type of person thinking it was the best car and nothing could compare to it. Tails of grandeur and duelling at traffic light Grand Prix were prevalent. Deluding ourselves that we could take on anything. The fact is, the Ka takes one or two design items from the TT (roll over hoops) which is very flattering, and for the money, floats some peoples boat. The fact is, deep down, the Ka forum know that any TT driver only has to twitch their little toe to be in the next time zone. In the same way that us TT owners know not to boast ignorantly about machinary we can't match up to.

SBJ


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

Lets settle this. Invite the kinder toy drivers to the Pod, let them have a rolling start - and then "unleash" caney :lol: :twisted: :lol:


----------



## SaulTTR (Apr 30, 2003)

ronin said:


> Lets settle this. Invite the kinder toy drivers to the Pod, let them have a rolling start - and then "unleash" caney :lol: :twisted: :lol:


Unleashing my nan on a push bike should be quite suffice :wink:


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

SaulTTR said:


> ronin said:
> 
> 
> > Lets settle this. Invite the kinder toy drivers to the Pod, let them have a rolling start - and then "unleash" caney :lol: :twisted: :lol:
> ...


If she drives you were laughing :wink:


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

But it's the twisties they claim to be better on.... so lets invite them to Combe in December


----------



## SBJ (Jun 29, 2002)

Clive - Thats a great idea! They can keep the Smart company in the gravel traps!

Simon


----------



## ttmonkey (Feb 28, 2005)

Well I still like the little Ka's, might get one later this year...a lot easier on fuel at any roads, and look different to most roadsters in that class...
I'm sure Clive can help me get 150bhp out of one....!


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

It is interesting that the TT owners here don't feel the need to criticise other cars. I'm sure there are instances, bit on the whole we are a civil lot.

I think it comes from the assurance that you have a great car that is destined to be a classic.


----------



## sico (Feb 6, 2003)

Lovepug13 said:


> hi guys and girls,
> 
> Can i be honourary member until January? I try to show them the light but I always receive a load of abuse :lol:
> 
> ...


From your thread Martin Leach approved the design but did not design the TT. He did however design the new beetle when he was at VW before he joined Ford.

The KA was targeted towards the female sex, its one of the only cars that was. Maybe a marketing mistake maybe just obvious from the design?

Great car as are all Fords now however try to lose a TT on the bend with a Street KA and you may end up in A&E... 

Ford are improving their image all the time.


----------



## Senna (Feb 27, 2004)

Smaller wallets = Bigger mouths.
Drove a Ka once, hired one on holiday for a few days. 
It was ok but you wouldn't see me suggesting my TT was better than a 997


----------



## Blade_76 (Aug 11, 2004)

If its twisties you want, bring them down the A339 Basingstoke to Alton road, that will separate the men from the chav... :lol:

Have to say, I used to own a Ford Puma and it was the BEST value for money car I have ever owned. I did over 40k miles in 2 years, only ever needed a service every 10k and new tyres, never had anything else done to it. Was a superb little car, handle like it was on rails, free revin 1.7i engine (something Yamaha had a hand in I believe). I only lost Â£3k in the 2 and a bit years I owned it.

If only the TT had the reliability of the Puma... Why do I say this? Cos my dash pod broke within a week of a new one being fitted, back in again later today! :evil:


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

Doesn't ^Abi^ have a Ka?

And a TT?

(Or was it an Aston Martin?? :wink: )


----------



## hiTTchy (Jan 30, 2005)

kmpowell said:


> company car? :roll:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

I dare you to post this image back up on the ka forum! :wink:


----------



## *lazza* (Nov 6, 2004)

ttmonkey said:


> I just joined the forum...was thinking of getting one as a run around anyway....posted onto the thread....


Nice posting ..... I think the photo you posted says it all


----------



## woods (Sep 6, 2004)

Ah, that post made me laugh. Can't really take the SteetKa seriously, it looks like Noddy's car on steriods, everytime I see one I expect to Noddy and Big Ears sitting there....

... or is this just me?


----------



## vernan (May 27, 2002)

Now now. Much the same can be said of the TT - squashed beetle etc.

and I drive an estate :wink:


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

hiTTchy said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > company car? :roll:
> ...


KMP take a bow! Well done !


----------



## sico (Feb 6, 2003)

That is the funniest photo I have ever seen on this forum. It stinks of Alli G or some comedy show.

Excellent....

Would you be afraid of this rude boy?

Imagine seeing this picture on crimewatch along with the script "We are looking for this man in connection with a drive by shooting".


----------



## TTwiggy (Jul 20, 2004)

What I can't get over is that most of them are students!!! when i was at Uni I drove a mini city held together with sellotape and will-power..... no wonder they all leave with 20 grand debts these days... top-up fees?.... more like top-down fees it seems :wink:


----------



## hudson (May 18, 2003)

kmpowell said:


> company car? :roll:


I can't stop chuckling at this one.... top work :lol:

Go on, put on their site and wait for the fall out... 'kin hilarious

8) .... yo yo yo back in the day when i wos cruising in me rag top Ka....... TWAT :roll:


----------



## *lazza* (Nov 6, 2004)

kmpowell said:


> company car? :roll:


Quality picture but please don't post it on their forum.... Most of them seem decent blokes/gals (unlike the type-r forum) and it would only upset them....

There's nothing wrong with loving your car (even if it is "only" a streetKa.....

:wink:


----------



## sico (Feb 6, 2003)

*lazza* said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > Quality picture but please don't post it on their forum.... Most of them seem decent blokes/gals (unlike the type-r forum) and it would only upset them....
> ...


----------



## *lazza* (Nov 6, 2004)

sico said:


> Your just scared as these guys are obviously pimps or dealers..... :lol:


I'm more worried that they are hairdressers who are going to under cut me :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jon_667 (May 14, 2004)

I have a 03 TTC at uni, paid for it on my gap year!.

I have only ever seen one bloke driving a street car couldnt stop laughing! there such a girls car!


----------



## TTwiggy (Jul 20, 2004)

What's the degree in...... embezzelment?!....... :wink:


----------



## Bodhi (Mar 15, 2005)

Christ, wish I could afford a TT when I was at uni. I had a Metro (ouch!), then an old Escort, and finally begged, borrowed and stole to buy a Pug 205 Gti 1.6. Great car, although i'm still not convinced that I didn't buy two cars made to look like one  :?

Anyway, I think the Street Ka looks pretty cool. Sure, you could always allude to it being a girls car (which again is a little rich on this forum considering what people constantly say about the TT), but at the end of the day, who really cares! Girls bodies belong to girls as well, but I don't mind looking at them too much :lol:

People often say that an MX5 is a girls/hairdressers car (I had one of them as well), but they've obviously never driven one (or been in one when my girlfriend was driving  ).

Anyway, they seem like a decent enough bunch, so don't rant on them too much. Save that for the Type R crowd :wink:


----------



## danttse (Sep 7, 2003)

Jesus! That pic is hilarious! Well done!
As if a street KA has anything on a TT!! how can they call the TT a hairdressers car when the sales for a Street KA was something like 85% girls??? 
That guy looks such a plank and if he got out of his little girls car and came at me I wouldn't give a monkey's how tall he is i'd knock him out! little pr**k! 
TT v a Street KA oh God im never gonna get over this one! :lol:


----------



## streetka1234 (Apr 14, 2005)

Hi, i just thought id have a look to see what u guys are saying! Being a girl, even if i had the money, though i think the TT is lovely (i always wanted a convertible one), i would be too scared to drive it - way too fast for a 19yr old girl like me  . My friend drove one and said it was scary as it was so powerful. Just thought id say to everyone, not all streetka owners are like that  i have seen a few TTs, and the owners seem to be lovely always give me a  or a :wink: and i always smile back


----------



## hiTTchy (Jan 30, 2005)

streetka1234 said:


> Hi, i just thought id have a look to see what u guys are saying! Being a girl, even if i had the money, though i think the TT is lovely (i always wanted a convertible one), i would be too scared to drive it - way too fast for a 19yr old girl like me  . My friend drove one and said it was scary as it was so powerful. Just thought id say to everyone, not all streetka owners are like that  i have seen a few TTs, and the owners seem to be lovely always give me a  or a :wink: and i always smile back


Welcome [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

They're only really as fast as you drive them :wink: and as you say, most TT owners are friendly.


----------



## streetka1234 (Apr 14, 2005)

But im used to driving kas, plus i wouldnt say im the best of drivers :wink: , though im trying to pursuade my fiancee to buy a TT now hes graduated(he likes them 2), so if anyone knows a cheap one then you never know. Although this may offend some of you, i still think they look similar. I think it would be really cute both of them side by side! 8) hehe


----------



## Andyvo (Feb 4, 2005)

All this hot air about your TT's and StreetKa's. Just you wait till I get my Daihatsu Copen and I'll blow you all away hahahahahahahahaha :wink: !


----------



## streetka1234 (Apr 14, 2005)

not sporka, streetka what is that?post a pic as i havnt seen one


----------



## Andyvo (Feb 4, 2005)

Whoops!


----------



## streetka1234 (Apr 14, 2005)

do i detect a hint of sarcasm? :wink: post a pic then?


----------



## hiTTchy (Jan 30, 2005)

kmpowell said:


> company car? :roll:


Anyone else think this guy looks like Ice-T










That's it... I'm going to buy one. If it's good enough for Ice-T, it's good enough for me. :wink:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Well I think they are a fantastic little car. They look good they had a decent chassis. If I was faced with a VW polo/lupo or a streetka id pick the streetka every time - probably wonâ€™t break down as often as the polo/lupo either. For this sort of money I donâ€™t see that you could get a better package - unless someone can suggest one?

It needs a real engine without doubt. Since itâ€™s made by Ford it will be cheap to run, easy to repair and cheap to insure.

All that said Iâ€™d not have one personally.

ps flame away if you wish.


----------



## *lazza* (Nov 6, 2004)

Toshiba said:


> Since itâ€™s made by Ford it will be cheap to run, easy to repair and cheap to insure.


Surely FORD stands for Fix Or Repair Daily :lol:


----------



## smug (Nov 3, 2003)

Sorry to say this but my last car before I brought my TT, was a Ford KA and I thought it was a cracking little car

If it had something decent under the bonnet ( 3 liter V8 )  I'd still be driving today


----------



## purplett (Dec 9, 2002)

Classic, harmless "my cock's bigger than your cock" stuff. Marvellous contributions all. Especially the photochop wizardry. 

Sold wife's Ka Collection last year, it wouldn't go up hills with the aircon on. :? Cute styling though. (the Ka that is).

Happy Easter
Andy


----------



## tactile (Dec 3, 2004)

If you like it thats all that matters............nice colour !! looks a great little car


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

*lazza* said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > Since itâ€™s made by Ford it will be cheap to run, easy to repair and cheap to insure.
> ...


sounds more like audi and vw's to be honest, the number of problems with dash pods and stuff. maybe people who live glass houses shouldn't throw stone?


----------



## L7 (Aug 27, 2004)

On my second TT in 3yrs no problems what so ever  now wheres that rock............


----------



## L7 (Aug 27, 2004)

tactile said:


> If you like it thats all that matters............nice colour !! looks a great little car


tactile you should get one to go alongside your RS6........


----------



## Lovepug13 (Apr 13, 2005)

Hey, my first thread seems to have delivered so much joy......many more to come.

If you check back to the thread you will see there is a new found harmony being developed.

Say hi to your new brothers and sisters on the ka forum,

Peace all around the world as the two great factions lay down arms!!!!

Nice one guys,

Adam.

"oh, I am one of those students, and I pay for my Streetka by having 2 jobs and my own small (legal) business"


----------



## ttmonkey (Feb 28, 2005)

streetka1234 said:


> Hi, i just thought id have a look to see what u guys are saying! Being a girl, even if i had the money, though i think the TT is lovely (i always wanted a convertible one), i would be too scared to drive it - way too fast for a 19yr old girl like me  . My friend drove one and said it was scary as it was so powerful. Just thought id say to everyone, not all streetka owners are like that  i have seen a few TTs, and the owners seem to be lovely always give me a  or a :wink: and i always smile back


I think we're always polite to 19 year old girls that smile at us miss....


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

TTotal said:


> Ah so thats it, wondered how they differed :roll:


Same car as far as I can see....


----------



## streetka1234 (Apr 14, 2005)

Hehe so thats why they smile back? :!: !I always though it was because they were nice guys!  Anyway, do any of you know what the cheapest price you could pick up a soft top TT? Im still trying to pursuade my Fiancee to get one!Hehe :wink:


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

This thread is so well timed!

I was going to post a couple of days ago saying that I have been smiled at by at least 5 different ladies driving Street Kas in the last couple of days. What is it about them? In Cardiff they all seem to be driven by stunning blondes!

Summer is just around the corner & it is bringing out the good mood in people. I can't wait!


----------



## streetka1234 (Apr 14, 2005)

Hehe well sorry to dissapoint you but im a brunette (more rachel from friends colour). Blonde - been there, will not again!Too many blonde jokes  ! I think its because, well if its a silver TT (like my silver streetka, i think its funny cause they look so similar!plus youve got to have respect for nice cars i say - although i cannot stand ppl that drive the bloody merc jeep! :evil: I dont move for them! I think its becduse you cant help but smile when you drive a streetka - they are soo fun!


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

I am not 'hairist' as long as I get a smile I am happy


----------



## streetka1234 (Apr 14, 2005)

Oh iforgot to say, my neighbour had a purple Audi TT and it had an ace reg - something like OU0*TRO - that spelled quattro. I thot that was ace (i used to park my car beside - nice cars have to stick together oh dont u know :wink: Hehe!


----------



## ttmonkey (Feb 28, 2005)

streetka1234 said:


> Hehe so thats why they smile back? :!: !I always though it was because they were nice guys!  Anyway, do any of you know what the cheapest price you could pick up a soft top TT? Im still trying to pursuade my Fiancee to get one!Hehe :wink:


depends on what you want really...have seen them from 14k upwards...I'm sure a few kindly souls here will direct you to the best places...but here's a start...

www.fontain.co.uk/vehicle-details.asp?r ... 1&ID=38673


----------



## ttmonkey (Feb 28, 2005)

streetka1234 said:


> Hehe well sorry to dissapoint you but im a brunette (more rachel from friends colour). Blonde - been there, will not again!Too many blonde jokes  ! I think its because, well if its a silver TT (like my silver streetka, i think its funny cause they look so similar!plus youve got to have respect for nice cars i say - although i cannot stand ppl that drive the bloody merc jeep! :evil: I dont move for them! I think its becduse you cant help but smile when you drive a streetka - they are soo fun!


head ed will be disappointed...here he's thinking it's because he's irresistable....ah well mate you'll have to join the rest of us now...


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Street Ka Rocks .... 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8). And believe you me with your foot firmly on the floor of the car it CAN keep up with a V6 TT when pulling away


----------



## ttmonkey (Feb 28, 2005)

^Abi^ said:


> Street Ka Rocks .... 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8). And believe you me with your foot firmly on the floor of the car it CAN keep up with a V6 TT when pulling away


Now don't start that again....


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

Just had a quick read of the other thread.

What a load of bull, those idiots don't rate the TTs at all nor do they think the owners are drivers.

I'd be honest I like to be seen in a nice car, but for sure power and handling is important aswell.

How many Ka owners do trakdays?

Its a womens car, not even in the same league as the TT.

I put it down to jealousy :wink: :lol: :!:


----------



## streetka1234 (Apr 14, 2005)

Whats wrong with sharing your views because you like a car, even though you cannot afford one at the moment?I dont think youre being very fair, im not being horrible what so ever, you should be flattered that other ppl admire the cars that you have, not slate them for it  I dont know much females that look for anything else in a car except looks. I wouldnt know where to start with a fast car, as i have only been driving for 2 years. I dont understand y i have annoyed u?


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

streetka1234 said:


> Whats wrong with sharing your views because you like a car, even though you cannot afford one at the moment?I dont think youre being very fair, im not being horrible what so ever, you should be flattered that other ppl admire the cars that you have, not slate them for it  I dont know much females that look for anything else in a car except looks. I wouldnt know where to start with a fast car, as i have only been driving for 2 years. I dont understand y i have annoyed u?


You haven't annoyed me, its the people that posted on the link you posted.

They slated the TT and the owners, not very nice. Also made a lot of generalisations, which really arent correct.

As for girls and cars, sure my gf just goes for looks, same with most women, but theres more to cars then looks


----------



## streetka1234 (Apr 14, 2005)

Did u get a different link.....i posted a beetle.


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

streetka1234 said:


> Did u get a different link.....i posted a beetle.


My comments above bare no relation to your post in the off topic section.

They do relate to the link you posted here on page one, where users on another forum were slating TTs and their owners.

Trust this is now clear (blond moment for you?)


----------



## streetka1234 (Apr 14, 2005)

oh..yeah. I didnt actualy mean to post that...duh  Hey at least one good thing has come out of the slating...i didnt no there was a TT forum, now i can annoy u guys till i get to drive one of your TTs :wink: Hehe, if u like ur car, u wont though! :roll:


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

streetka1234 said:


> oh..yeah. I didnt actualy mean to post that...duh  Hey at least one good thing has come out of the slating...i didnt no there was a TT forum, now i can annoy u guys till i get to drive one of your TTs :wink: Hehe, if u like ur car, u wont though! :roll:


Depends on what we are given in return  :lol:


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

ttmonkey said:


> streetka1234 said:
> 
> 
> > Hehe well sorry to dissapoint you but im a brunette (more rachel from friends colour). Blonde - been there, will not again!Too many blonde jokes  ! I think its because, well if its a silver TT (like my silver streetka, i think its funny cause they look so similar!plus youve got to have respect for nice cars i say - although i cannot stand ppl that drive the bloody merc jeep! :evil: I dont move for them! I think its becduse you cant help but smile when you drive a streetka - they are soo fun!
> ...


ah well - plastic surgery it is then.


----------



## RAVEN TTR (Oct 21, 2004)

streetka1234 said:


> oh..yeah. I didnt actualy mean to post that...duh  Hey at least one good thing has come out of the slating...i didnt no there was a TT forum, now i can annoy u guys till i get to drive one of your TTs :wink: Hehe, if u like ur car, u wont though! :roll:


Can i be the first to volunteer my services 

Oh i love my car by the way :wink:


----------



## streetka1234 (Apr 14, 2005)

Hehe, well i have been known to dent a car - luckily not my streetka yet, but i did dent my last two - stupid things like reversing and not looking in my mirror.well im not the best driver :roll: but im not the worst. I think i wised up after i got 3 points for speeding


----------



## aguess (Mar 21, 2004)

lol, i have a Ford Ka as well as my TT. I have it for driving to work in because it's cheap to run and it makes little difference on my nose to tail commute to work what car i drive for the 10 minute journey. i can even suffer the poor interior, shitty sound system and crappy aircon for that period of time.

it's quite fun to drive about in but i wouldn't ever compare it with my TT in any sentance except maybe to say that 'my Ford Ka is crap compared to my Audi TT.'


----------



## streetka1234 (Apr 14, 2005)

I have a streetka, not a ka :wink: .Well for what i can afford at the moment, im really happy with it. Interioe dosnt bother me, i never use the a/c, the fact it is a convertible makes me happy  easily pleased!


----------



## sico (Feb 6, 2003)

streetka1234 said:


> I have a streetka, not a ka :wink: .Well for what i can afford at the moment, im really happy with it. Interioe dosnt bother me, i never use the a/c, the fact it is a convertible makes me happy  easily pleased!


Jeeez some people are being really harsh! Street KA is a nice car especaily for a girl. I think they look cool....

You cant compare it to a TT as its twice the price (and then some).

For a car of that price its one of the best.


----------



## streetka1234 (Apr 14, 2005)

awww thats so nice. Yeah it is  . I do think it looks a bit like a TT though, but i know for half the price it isnt, but theres no way in hell i can afford a TT, maybe in 5 years (at least)


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Did you know you can get four TT wheels in a Ka? :roll: :wink:


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

scoTTy said:


> Did you know you can get four TT wheels in a Ka? :roll: :wink:


Shame she has a StreetKa


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

dj c225 said:


> scoTTy said:
> 
> 
> > Did you know you can get four TT wheels in a Ka? :roll: :wink:
> ...


I picked up that there was a little sensitivity around that!


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

:-|


----------



## streetka1234 (Apr 14, 2005)

:?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

scoTTy said:


> Did you know you can get four TT wheels in a Ka? :roll: :wink:


         .... why didn't you take off the parcel shelf?


----------



## T99LER (Aug 14, 2004)

Sorry to P1$$ on TT vs SKA event but there's one section of this duel where the Street absolutely rips the TT apart, the gearbox. 
We have both a Street ka and a TTR 225 in our household and tbh the box in the Street (SHORT & DIRECT) should be in my Roadster!!!
I would go as far as saying that the Roadsters (CLUNKYNESS) is very similar to my old 106 GTI's which again is know for being mighty UNSMOOTH!!!

:?


----------



## RAVEN TTR (Oct 21, 2004)

T99LER said:


> Sorry to P1$$ on TT vs SKA event but there's one section of this duel where the Street absolutely rips the TT apart, the gearbox.
> We have both a Street ka and a TTR 225 in our household and tbh the box in the Street (SHORT & DIRECT) should be in my Roadster!!!
> I would go as far as saying that the Roadsters (CLUNKYNESS) is very similar to my old 106 GTI's which again is know for being mighty UNSMOOTH!!!
> 
> :?


I quite like the feel of my gearbox to be honest with you :? It's a little stiff in the morning :? :roll: (now, now) but once it warms up i think it feels quite sure of itself. Can't wait til i get a short shift fitted.


----------



## L7 (Aug 27, 2004)

I came up behind a yellow Ka last night due to the colour and general stance it had on the road i just backed off and then changed my route home as i didn't want to become toast in public :?


----------

